# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Jake

## Lennie

I was going to post this in the Justin/Becca/Jake thread but i dont think it connects to that, i am glad Jake is getting his own storyline and is coming on his own as a character, i do like Kevin Sacre, i think he is a good actor

This spoiler sounds intriguing

*New Issue of Soaplife magazine*

*"Jake may be the innocent party in the Becca/Justin mess, but when he's involved in an accident he'll end up hiding a huge, guilty secret of his own which is set to tear his life apart!"*

*Teacher's Pet*
If you thought being ostracised by herfriends, family and fellow teachers would dampen Becca's lust for Justin, think on! Instead they shack up together and not even Becca losing her job can stop them. Everyone is shocked and  with the baby due for months this one is set to run and run. *And whose baby will it turn out to be? When you find out what Jake's up tp, it'd be better if its not his!*

----------


## Florijo

I hope this is not connected to Justin and Becca in anyway. 

When I read this on the OF, my first thought was that he is drinking and driving and has an accident, maybe knocks someone over or something, and leaves the scene.

He has been hitting he bottle a lot and something may happen so that he gets in the car/van and drives under the influence.

----------


## Lennie

^ - i thought drink and driving as well, he knocks someone over and leaves them for dead - but i dont think he is that cruel, unless its something else, maybe this secret is going to change is life completely now, first J/Becca now this secret

His drinking is understandable coz he wants to block his pain out, living in a pub doesnt help either lol - but i thought he might calm down once Jack has had some words with him, given him some fatherly advice

----------


## Florijo

Maybe he doesn't do it on purpose but the shock and worry of what might happen could lead him to just leave the scene, a bit like what happened with Justin and the Macki situation. J wasn't thinking and ended up getting himself into a mess because of it. The same could happen here.

----------


## Lennie

I think that as well, that he doesnt do it on purposely but the shock of it will decide what he does next and obviously has to keep the secret which will tear him apart, by the way the spoiler sounds

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ooh sounds very intriguing..  :Ponder:  Either way I like the sound of this!

----------


## Katy

I like the sound of this, i think hes a really good actor, Glad hes getting a good storyline on his own.

----------


## Lennie

Hey guys, did you read that spoiler about the Valentine's family moving in and a tragedy strikes them instantly, do you think it connects with them and Jake???

----------


## Lennie

*I forgot to add a another hint of spoiler from the magazine - pls read the first post again*

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i think hes a really good actor


I hear a lot of people say that but I don't think he's that great to be honest. I find most of his dramatic scenes very forced most of the time.

----------


## Lennie

> I hear a lot of people say that but I don't think he's that great to be honest. I find most of his dramatic scenes very forced most of the time.


I dont find them forced, right now his face and his look tells us how he's feeling which is good to see

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I dont find them forced, right now his face and his look tells us how he's feeling which is good to see


Hmm.. I don't know really, I still think there's room for improvement. Becca seems to have gotten a lot better over the past few weeks though.  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

> Hmm.. I don't know really, I still think there's room for improvement. Becca seems to have gotten a lot better over the past few weeks though.


I like him, he's doing well

Though i have to say i only started noticing how good Ali/Becca was as actress through her and Justin's storyline, but still think Sarah Dunn's the best

----------


## Florijo

There was a theory posted on the DS J thread that Jake runs over a child, hence the "When you find out what Jake's up tp, it'd be better if its not his!" spoiler. 

IMO, Sarah D, Nick P, Chris F, Connie P (or Cassie, can't remember which one plays Mel) and Carley S are the best actors in 'Oaks.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Connie P (or Cassie, can't remember which one plays Mel)


Cassie is Mel.  :Smile:  

For me it would have to be Mandy (far in the lead), Tony, Mel, O.B, Justin, Frankie, Jack, and Steph. Oh and Sean's not too bad either.

Not forgetting little Tom!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## di marco

> Cassie is Mel.  
> 
> For me it would have to be Mandy (far in the lead), Tony, Mel, O.B, Justin, Frankie, Jack, and Steph. Oh and Sean's not too bad either.
> 
> Not forgetting little Tom!


yep i like them as actors too, sarah dunn is the best, i also like max as well, i think hes quite good

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i also like max as well, i think hes quite good


Max is OK, I wouldn't say he's really one of the best though.

----------


## di marco

> Max is OK, I wouldn't say he's really one of the best though.


i think hes better than most of the other males on there (well apart from the ones weve mentioned!)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i think hes better than most of the other males on there (well apart from the ones weve mentioned!)


I think it's his storylines that are the problem. He rarely ever gets anything to get his teeth into. Although this storyline with Clare looks set to change that.  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

> There was a theory posted on the DS J thread that Jake runs over a child, hence the "When you find out what Jake's up tp, it'd be better if its not his!" spoiler. 
> 
> IMO, Sarah D, Nick P, Chris F, Connie P (or Cassie, can't remember which one plays Mel) and Carley S are the best actors in 'Oaks.


I agree with your choice of best actors - Russ is good as well

I doubt its a child, i just think the spoiler probably means that since Jake has a very bad secret that he is hiding its better its not his, i get the feeling that he might end up going prison (or involves going to prison) and thinking that way that its be better the baby isnt his so the baby doesnt have a father in prison, also a kid should be raised knowing his dad

----------


## chimmers

I heard he gets involved in drug dealing and one of his customers has an overdose

----------


## Lennie

> I heard he gets involved in drug dealing and one of his customers has an overdose


Never thought of that, maybe he grows some drugs or something since he can and is a gardener, it makes sense

----------


## chimmers

What I heard was that Warren who comes to see Sean and Louise is involved with Crystal Meth (the new clubbing drug). Jake needs money to move out of the dog and fund a playboy lifestyle (similar to Ben's when he was in it). He starts selling the gear for Warren and all seems to be going well for him until another character in the show develops a taste for it (Mercedes I think) and OD's one night, caught on CCTV Jake was the last person to see her conscious.....

----------


## Lennie

> What I heard was that Warren who comes to see Sean and Louise is involved with Crystal Meth (the new clubbing drug). Jake needs money to move out of the dog and fund a playboy lifestyle (similar to Ben's when he was in it). He starts selling the gear for Warren and all seems to be going well for him until another character in the show develops a taste for it (Mercedes I think) and OD's one night, caught on CCTV Jake was the last person to see her conscious.....


Actually associating Jake with Warren isnt a bad idea, Warren;s a bad boy and Jake is sort of turning into one, so would be good to see him with other characters

----------


## Florijo

If any of you saw E4 last night you might have caught Jake saying to Joe that he used to be a bouncer........

----------


## Gadders

this story line is getting on my nerves now. i cant stand jakes long face anymore it is really annoying. does anyone else feel the same. there best be some better storylines coming up because i cant stand anymore of the becca/justin/jake storyline.

----------


## Lennie

Jake's right to have a long face on, coz of what he just found out, i think it will take some time for him to get to use his life at the moment.

And No, Florijo i didnt see E4, will watch it on Ch4 today

----------


## Lennie

Hi guys  :Big Grin: 

*Watched the Ch4 episode -*

I am really liking Darren, as funny annoying character, the way he jokes around, but i dont like him winding Jake, he goes to far and Craig is lovely as always - i ahve to say i am enjoying the Dean/Osbourne scenes

I liked Jake in the episode - the way he knocked that ladder down, coz Sean wanted to go out again lol

I thought the fight was good, the last dig Darren had one harsh, i am surprised Jake lashed, he was going to leave but Darren just kept pushing, good to see Jake doing scenes with Sean and other characters, anybody saw Jake's face at the end, awww felt sorry for him, his face had alot of emotion on it

I didnt know Jake used to be a bouncer, - do you think that will be a hint of what is to come for Jake's forthcming storyline



*I did watch first half of E4 episode*, i like the way Jake comes and says sorry, and with Jack it was nice to see, i dont know why they keep blaming Jake for lashing out at Darren, Darren says some harsh things to him.

----------


## Lennie

> If any of you saw E4 last night you might have caught Jake saying to Joe that he used to be a bouncer........


Yes, saw it yesterday on Ch4

I think him and Warren having something going on is likely, coz Warren is a bad boy and Jake is finally getting out of his shell so it could be a good combination

----------


## emma_strange

> I think him and Warren having something going on is likely, coz Warren is a bad boy and Jake is finally getting out of his shell so it could be a good combination


Who is warren?  :Searchme:  I cant think of who he is

----------


## Florijo

> Who is warren?  I cant think of who he is


New guy coming in soon. Arrives in the next week or so I think.

----------


## Lennie

> Who is warren?  I cant think of who he is


Look on the post Warren in the spoilers section  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

Anybody read the Soapy Snippets on Page 8 in Inside Soap

*Shh!*
When down-on-his-luck soap stud will hit rock bottom when he accidently kills someone? The harassed fella in question has already lost everything else that's important to him - is he about to lose his liberty as well? 

I think its Jake

----------


## Lennie

*3RD JULY - 7TH JULY 2006 SPOILER*


*Tuesday July 4 2006*
Steph (Carley Stenson) makes a business arrangement with Darren (Ashley Taylor Dawson). Jake (Kevin Sacre) catches Darren speculating as to how far a girl will go to get her big break, worrying he may go too far and take advantage of his little sister.

----------


## Lennie

*10TH JULY - 14TH JULY 2006 SPOILERS*


*Monday July 10 2006*
Jake (Kevin Sacre) joins Russ (Stuart Manning) and Joe (Matt Milburn) as they celebrate and commiserate over their degree results. This sparks an idea as Russ and Joe make plans to set up a new business.


*Wed 12th July*
Mercedes gets revenge by revealing her assets causing Russ (Stuart Manning) to crash Jake's ((Kevin Sacre) van, leaving some explaining to do

----------


## Lennie

*17th JULY â 21st JULY 2006 SPOILERS*


*Thursday 20th July*
The Valentine brothers are at loggerheads over the dodgy gear. Calvin's (Ricky Whittle) suspicions niggle at Diane (Pauline Black) and she confronts Sonny (Devon Anderson). Calvin's first day on the beat takes an unexpected turn when he's called to a road traffic accident, and his world comes crashing down. And Jake (Kevin Sacre) finds out about Darren's (Ashley Taylor Dawson) latest employment opportunity for Steph (Carley Stenson) and hits the roof


*Friday 21st July*
Eddie (Che Watson) tries to protect a stunned Calvin (Ricky Whittle) as they deal with the hit and run victim. A shocked Calvin has to deliver the horrific news to his brother and sister, that their mother Diane (Pauline Black) has been killed in a hit and run accident. Panicking over earlier events, Jake (Kevin Sacre) covers his back. Desperate to find out how the hit and run victim is he returns to the scene of the crime.

----------


## Lennie

*Soap Insider â (Inside Soap Mag - page 14)*
_Kevin Sacre who plays lovelorn gardender, Jake Dean_


*Hi, Kevin. We have to know â whatâs the latest on the Jake/Becca/Justin love triangle?*
Ha Ha, thereâs going to be a huge twist to it all. Something else is added to the melting pot, and you think, âOh god, can anything else go wrong?â

*Sounds good! And are you having a busy day today?* 
Yes, I am, as Iâm on set. I cant tell you anything about what Iâm filming, but itâs good stuff!

*Can you give us a little bit of dialogue from your last scene?*
Jake says to a police officer, âIt was me!â Iâm telling you nothing more!

*Whoâs the funniest person in the cast?*
Thereâs always a good vibe at work, but especially at the moment, as weâve just done a calendar shoot. The person whoâs really made me laugh recently is Anthony Quinlan, who plays Gilly. The guy is total comedian!

*Do you have a best mate among your co-stars?*
Gemma Bissex (Clare) â we call her Gemma Biscuits! Sheâs like a sister to me. You know when you meet somebody and just click instantly? It was like that between us.

----------


## Katy

i read that too. I hope its not Kake who knocks down the Valentines mum.

----------


## Lennie

I really hope Jake wasnt drunk  :Sad:  

But since he covers himself, i think that being drunk or not doesnt really matter now, (evidence wise)

----------


## Lennie

> *Soap Insider â (Inside Soap Mag - page 14)*
> _Kevin Sacre who plays lovelorn gardender, Jake Dean_
> 
> 
> *Sounds good! And are you having a busy day today?* 
> Yes, I am, as Iâm on set. I cant tell you anything about what Iâm filming, but itâs good stuff!
> 
> *Can you give us a little bit of dialogue from your last scene?*
> *Jake says to a police officer, âIt was me!â Iâm telling you nothing more!*


When i read this bit, Jake saying that 'it was me, i'm telling you nothing more' - it seems odd that Jake would say that, so i instantly thought that he might be covering for someone or he hands himself in  :Sad: 

What do you think???

----------


## di marco

> When i read this bit, Jake saying that 'it was me, i'm telling you nothing more' - it seems odd that Jake would say that, so i instantly thought that he might be covering for someone or he hands himself in 
> 
> What do you think???


i think he only says "it was me" to the police officer, the "im telling you nothing more" part was to the interviewer? thats what it seemed like the me anyway

----------


## Lennie

> i think he only says "it was me" to the police officer, the "im telling you nothing more" part was to the interviewer? thats what it seemed like the me anyway


Yeah but even in interview, you have to tell them more, you cant just say 'i'm telling you, nothing more'

----------


## di marco

> Yeah but even in interview, you have to tell them more, you cant just say 'i'm telling you, nothing more'


no the interviewer for the magazine lol!

----------


## Lennie

> no the interviewer for the magazine lol!


Lol, silly me, i get what you are saying now  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jada-GDR

i feel sorry for jake. this looks good though!

----------


## Lennie

*24TH JULY - 28TH JULY 2006 SPOILERS*


*July 24*  
The Valentines struggle to deal with their recent bereavement. How will the kids cope without their mother? And Frankie (Helen Pearson) is losing patience with Jake's (Kevin Sacre) temperamental behaviour. 

*July 25th C4*
Jake (Kevin Sacre) has a tough decision to make: will he run away or stay and face the music? Justin (Chris Fountain) and Becca (Ali Bastian) pop by to offer the Valentines their condolences, but are shocked to find out who was behind the wheel. 

*July 26th C4*
Struggling to deal with his emotions, Sonny (Devon Anderson) attacks Jake (Kevin Sacre) in a bid for revenge. Becca (Ali Bastian) wants to offer her support to Jake, but Justin (Chris Fountain) is not amused. And Frankie (Helen Pearson) is subjected to a terrifying ordeal at closing time. -

*July 27th C4*
Frankie (Helen Pearson) is recovering from last night's ordeal and it's clear who she blames. Sonny (Devon Anderson), set for revenge, watches Jake (Kevin Sacre) as he leaves the flat. 

*July 28th C4*
It's the morning of the funeral and Sonny (Devon Anderson) has disappeared. He turns up in time but lashes out at both Jake (Kevin Sacre) and Frankie (Helen Pearson).

----------


## Lennie

*Just saw the Ch4 episode*

Jake made me laugh with his dancing and his comment to Steph that she cant actually sing and Steph laughed at his comment lol

I like him being concerned for her and what Darren motives are and also warning Darren off
I dont know why ppl think being a gardener is a dead-end job as Steph hinted to Jake today, i find that it takes alot of skills and also being creative to being a gardener especially a professional one and also having a knowledge of it.

Gilly was funny, trying to get the customers to come in the shop lol

Sean really is scum, there's Louise calling Warren all sorts but its actually her hubby who made the suggestion.   :Mad:

----------


## Lennie

*HOLLYOAKS*
Mel and Sophie end up homeless after learning new residents have arrived to live in their house. Despite this, the twins are adamant they're not going to move into Becca and Justin's. Steph discovers the girl band job has financial strings attached, before Craig offers to film a showreel for his sister. The wannabe star goes to a seedy club to try to raise money for her promo, unaware Darren is conning her. Rhys is delighted to spot his latest crush in the pub - until Sarah catches him chatting up the other girl. His confession to the schoolgirl later in the week shatters her hopes of a reconciliation. The Valentines settle in - but Calvin has an announcement he knows will upset his mother. Sonny tries to get the stolen goods out of his room until a violent clash with Justin means his family soon find out what he's been up to. *Meanwhile, Jake's anger leads him to make a fatal mistake, which has tragic results for Hollyoaks' newest residents*, and Nicole is troubled when Russ tells her to ignore a letter from Sam.

----------


## Lennie

*Changes/Rumours for August/September*



  Spoiler:    *Jake Dean is sent down for manslaughter to Becca's shock.* Frankie gets some shocking late life news. The Owen's bury Sam whilst Russ and Mercedes continue to get closer , but a woman from the past makes him question his loyalties. Warren's "partner" arrives to help him in his revenge but wev'e seen this blonde before what's she hunting around for?. New students arrive and Sophie and Joe leave for new lives with Sophie sure that here life belongs elsewhere

----------


## Lennie

> *Changes/Rumours for August/September*
> 
> 
> 
>   Spoiler:    *Jake Dean is sent down for manslaughter to Becca's shock.* Frankie gets some shocking late life news. The Owen's bury Sam whilst Russ and Mercedes continue to get closer , but a woman from the past makes him question his loyalties. Warren's "partner" arrives to help him in his revenge but wev'e seen this blonde before what's she hunting around for?. New students arrive and Sophie and Joe leave for new lives with Sophie sure that here life belongs elsewhere


My views on it - 

  Spoiler:    I cant believe Jake goes down, but then again i think from what we have read about the accident, all the evidence and him admitting it, points it against him - Poor Jake, i hope that doesnt mean Kev/Jake is leaving   :Sad:  

Could the blonde be Jude Cunningham   :Confused:  

Frankie getting pregnant would be good coz alot of older women are getting pregnant and having babies

----------


## Lennie

*Join Kevin Sacre Forum -* http://kevinsacre.forumup.co.uk/

----------


## Lennie

New Articles and Jake spoilers are up on that website i just posted  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

So Jake knocks and down and kills Diane Valentine and gets charged with manslaughter

----------


## Chris_2k11

I have a feeling this Valentine family are going to have just as much luck as the Burtons!

----------


## di marco

> I have a feeling this Valentine family are going to have just as much luck as the Burtons!


probably lol! maybe its the curse of that house! (although the burtons didnt live there to start with)

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol I remember when the Davies used to live there. Seems so long ago now!

----------


## di marco

> lol I remember when the Davies used to live there. Seems so long ago now!


yeh i know, seems so long ago! how longs it actually been, about 2 or 3 years?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yeh i know, seems so long ago! how longs it actually been, about 2 or 3 years?


2 years I think cos Izzy & Ben were living there over most of 2004 until they got divorced.

----------


## di marco

> 2 years I think cos Izzy & Ben were living there over most of 2004 until they got divorced.


yeh it must be cos stephs in the second year at hcc so it must have been 2 years ago that abbie left

----------


## Lennie

> So Jake knocks and down and kills Diane Valentine and gets charged with manslaughter


Yeah - i think its that, not sure whether Jake gets charged yet but all the evidence points to him

Just seen Jake's pic in the mag of him crying, this storyline looks great - cant wait  :Smile:  , looks like we are going to see some great acting from Kevin Sacre

----------


## Lennie

*ALL ABOUT SOAP MAGAZINE*

*Hit and Run* 

Jake mows down Mrs Valentine - but will he admits to the crime? 

This fortnight Jake Dean literally steers into yet another drama when, drving in a recklessly fit of rage, he knocks over his new neighbour, Diane Valentine! 
Initially panicked, the guilty gardener speeds off, leaving the wounded woman to die in the street. However, his conscience starts to get the better of him... 
With guilt eating him up inside Jake decides tro face the music and turns himself in at the local police station. So, will causing Diane's death mean a spell on prison for the jinked Jake? 

*THURSDAY 20 JULY* 
Jake's anger gets the better of him. 

*MONDAY 24 JULY* 
Jake starts to crack under the preesure of his guilt 

*TUESDAY 25 JULY* 
Jake's pays a visit to the police, and Becca and Justin are shocked to learn whio killed Mrs Valentine. 

*WEDNESDAY 26 JULY* 
Frankie offers condolences to the Valentines, and Justin is not amused when Becca wants to offer Jake support. 

*THURSDAY 27 JULY* 
An isolated Becca decides to invite Jake up to the flat. But as he is leaves Sonny is watching and is set for revenge!

----------


## Lennie

*SOAPLIFE MAGAZINE*

*Rough Justice!* 

As if Jake hasn't got problems enough, when the new family the Valentines move in his trouble rating shoots off the scale.
Disaster happens when, upset after a row with his mum and sister, Jake speeds off in his van and hits something... or rather someone! In panic he drives off until his conscience forces him back. But if he's hoping things might not be as bad as he fears, they're much worse. His victim Diane Valentine - is dead!
And when he finally plucks up the courage to coness to the police his nightmare grows. Sonny Valentine is out for revenge... and it's not just Jake he's targeting. Does he want a mum for a mum?

*THURSDAY 20 JULY* 
Communal living proves too much for Becca. Jake's anger gets the better of him.

*MONDAY 24 JULY* 
Having accidentally run down Diane Valentine and driven off without stopping. Jake can't pluck up the courage to confess, Frankie's losing patience with his moods and Craig is blaming his behaviour on his strained relations with Frankie and Steph. The pressure's growing and Jake's about to Crack!

*TUESDAY 25 JULY* 
Jake visits the police station.

*WEDNESDAY 26 JULY* 
Sonny attacks Jake. Frankie's subjuected to a terrifying ordeal at closing time.

*THURSDAY 27 JULY* 
Becca tries to offer Jake some moral support. A visit from the police send Calvin on a fresh collision course with Jake.

----------


## Lennie

> *24TH JULY - 28TH JULY 2006 SPOILERS*
> 
> 
> *July 24*  
> The Valentines struggle to deal with their recent bereavement. How will the kids cope without their mother? And Frankie (Helen Pearson) is losing patience with Jake's (Kevin Sacre) temperamental behaviour. 
> 
> *July 25th C4*
> Jake (Kevin Sacre) has a tough decision to make: will he run away or stay and face the music? Justin (Chris Fountain) and Becca (Ali Bastian) pop by to offer the Valentines their condolences, but are shocked to find out who was behind the wheel. 
> 
> ...


*MORE SPOILERS -*
*31ST JULY - 4TH AUG 2006*

*Monday July 31 Ch 4*
Jake (Kevin Sacre) has a meeting with his boss and isn't feeling hopeful. 


*Tuesday August 1 Ch4*
Steph (Carley Stenson) and Jake (Kevin Sacre) remain absorbed in their own problems and bring down the mood of the household. And Craig (Guy Burnet) discovers something he's not supposed to find and makes an inaccurate assumption

*Wednesday August 2 Ch4*
Frankie (Helen Pearson) is glowing but is unimpressed by the lack of support from Jake (Kevin Sacre), Steph (Carley Stenson) and Craig (Guy Burnet). 


*Thursday August 3 Ch4*
Things are strained as Frankie (Helen Pearson) avoids Jack (James McKenna) following yesterday's revelation. Could their relationship be buckling under the strain? 


*Friday August 4* 
Frankie (Helen Pearson) is clear in her mind about the future of her child, it's just a shame she hasn't discussed it with Jack (James McKenna). The tension becomes too much and takes a toll on her health, could the decision be made for her?

----------


## Lennie

*SPOILERS - 7TH July - 11th July*

*Monday 7th August C4* 
Craig (Guy Burnet), Steph (Carley Stenson), Jake (Kevin Sacre) and Jack (James McKenna) are concerned as they congregate around Frankie's (Helen Pearson) hospital bedside. 

*Tuesday 8th August C4*
Steph (Carley Stenson) is forced to deliver the heartbreaking news to Frankie (Helen Pearson). Frankie blames Jack (James McKenna) and pushes him away; he's got exactly what he wanted. Steph and Craig (Guy Burnet) worry if Jack and Frankie's marriage can survive this. 


*Wednesday 9th August C4* 
The Valentine children try to get back to some kind of normality after their mother's death. Calvin (Ricky Whittle) reassures Sasha (Nathalie Emmanuel) and Sonny (Devon Anderson) that everything will be okay after the reading of the will tomorrow, but does he have doubts? 

*Thursday 10th August C4* 
Calvin (Ricky Whittle) is ready to take over as head of the family and take legal guardianship of Sasha (Nathalie Emmanuel) and Sonny (Devon Anderson), but a relative unexpectedly shows up and turns everything upside down.

----------


## Lennie

*Spoilers*

*Drama unfolds outside Sessions House*

From the archive, first published Wednesday 12th Jul 2006.

ACTORS from Channel 4 soap Hollyoaks last week filmed scenes at the Sessions House in Knutsford.

The shoot, which dragged on into the early hours, included three new characters, the Valentine family, who will join the television drama on Monday.

But last week Hollyoaks said it could not reveal what action was filmed at Knutsford Crown Court in Toft Road.

"It's quite confidential," said a spokesman.

"We can never give out details that far in advance."

The Valentines are parents Leo and Diane, two sons Calvin and Sonny and daughter Sasha.

It is believed that next week on Friday a member of the family dies in a car accident caused by regular character Jake Dean.

The Sessions House scenes, which should be shown in six to eight weeks, are linked to the accident.

Drama

But last week Hollyoaks said it could not give away more about the plotline for about a month.

"We don't normally release that information until two weeks before," said a spokesman.

On Tuesday last week drivers saw actors playing barristers among catering vans and television crews in the Sessions House car park.

The Knutsford scenes involve new cast members Devon Anderson, a former CBBC presenter who plays Sonny, Ricky Whittle,a former star of Sky One soap Dream Team who plays Calvin, and Nathalie Emmanuel who plays Sasha.

Kevin Sacre, who plays Jake, and Helen Pearson, who plays Jake's mother Frankie Osborne, also shot scenes at the court.

Hollyoaks is a drama series set in Chester that first aired on Channel 4 more than 10 years ago.

It is now shown every weekday at 6.30pm and regularly attracts about three million viewers each week.


http://archive.thisischeshire.co.uk/...12/273725.html

----------


## Lennie



----------


## Chris_2k11

Cheers for all these spoilers Lennie, appreciate it. 

This all sounds very good.

----------


## Lennie

*The Sun Paper - TV Soap Week*


*HOLLYOAKS* 

Weekdays - Channel 4

NEW copper Calvinâs first day on the beat takes a terrible twist  when heâs called to a road accident â and finds his own mother dead.

âItâs like living through your worst nightmare,â says Ricky Whittle, who plays Calvin Valentine, who arrives with his family this week. 

Calvinâs mum Diane is killed by Jake. Diane steps out in front of his car and he has no chance of stopping. 

However, he then panics and drives off. Calvin is called to investigate. 

âHis world falls apart and he has to break the news to his brother Sonny and sister Sasha,â adds Ricky.

----------


## Lennie

*INSIDE SOAP*

*HOLLYOAKS BLOODBATH*

Fans of Hollyoaks will be shocked next month when, in what will be some of the soap's most dramatic scenes to date, a huge explosion rips through the local pub the Dog - leaving a question mark hanging over the fate of some of the shows best-loved characters... The soap's bosses are keeping details of the spectacular plot under wraps, but we can reveal that the tragedy is linked to convicted rapist Sam Owen imminent escape from prison, and his attempt to wreak revenge on those who helped put him behide bars - Sophie Burton included! "the scenes have just just been filmed, and I can tell you that there will be a massive cliffhanger," whispers our Hollyoaks insider. *"A handfull of characters are killed off, but I can't say who lives and who dies. What I can tell you is that we've put together two different versions of the aftermath one in which Jake Dean (Kevin Sacre) is killed, and another in which he survives."* As Matt Milburn who plys Joe Spencer, and twins Cassie and Connie Powney (Mel and Sophie Burton) are set to leave the show in the near future, we can's help but fear they'll alsio find themselves trapped in the rubble of Chesters watering hole. Watch this space for more revelation..

----------


## Chris_2k11

Can't wait for this explosion.

----------


## Lennie

I just hope Jake survives, i am loving him and cant for his hit and run storyline

----------


## Lennie

*Just saw the E4 episode -*

Poor Jake   :Sad:   - i have to say Kevin Sacre can cry, he looks very real doing the crying scenes, (cant wait to see more of that) and also it showed in the Soaplife mag (the pic of Kev/Jake crying)

I have to say i liked the way they did the Hit and Run, showing it in flashbacks, very well done   :Cool:  -
Jake was speeding but no one was on the road, when he was driving towards Diane's car, she bent down to pick her keys that why he didnt see her from afar and then she came out from no where, and she stepped on the road and he hit her, he stopped and panicked and drove away, clearly scared 


One thing that gets to me is that why does everyone blame Jake, Steph said some horrible things to him and he's the one who gets shouted same as when him and Darren had a bust up in the pub, Jake got blamed, even though it clearly showed and everyone was listening to what Darren said to Jake, its not surprising he lashed out at Darren but everyone blamed him   :Mad:  

I have to say i like Nancy/Foz - they clearly get on and its funny the way Nancy is winding up Becca lol

----------


## Lennie

*Watched E4 episode*

Kev was great, his emotions were showing on his face today, and that was good acting - coz to me its really hard to get those emotions in acting and to see him shaking in the car added to the whole scene, and also good to see him phoning the hospital, looking at papers and going to the crime scene, he really is scared and worried, i have to say i did like Jake and Becca's scene coz it showed us that Jake was most concerned about the accident and didnt kick off at Becca, which i think he should have done but how he was it was good that he didnt, and also he asked about the baby, him asking Becca for coffee was good coz it showed us that he needed a familiar face and to someone to be with him for a little while, someone who understands him and knows him, it made me cry when Jake says to Becca something like 'you know i am not a bad person'   :Sad:   and also him crying at the end

----------


## Lennie

*HIT AND RUN
DEVASTATED JAKE FINALLY REVEALS HIS SECRET* 



Jake (Kevin Sacre) is in turmoil as he struggles with his terrible secret, knowing that he is responsible for Mrs Valentine's death and has torn the Valentine family apart (24-28 July, C4, 6.30pm).

Frankie (Helen Pearson) is fast losing patience with his moodswings, as while he is desperate to reveal his secret, shame gets the better of him and he can't get the words out.

Finally, after debating whether to run again or face the music, Jake finally brings himself to hand himself into the police (25 July, C4, 6.30pm) and is left wondering what is left of his future.

Kevin Sacre, who plays Jake Dean, comments: âAfter splitting up with his wife and seeing her set up home with a sixteen year old pupil, Jake didn't believe his life could get any worse. So when he is responsible for Mrs Valentine's death he is devastated and panics, running away from the scene. 

âHe nurses his secret for days before finally bringing himself to confess what he has done. When his crime becomes common knowledge he becomes the victim of village gossip and a source of blame for the Valentine family. Jake is desperate to apologise for his mistake but his pleas fall on deaf ears. â

http://www.merseytv.com/about/pressrelease.asp?id=192

----------


## diamond1

awww I feel so bad for jake...poor guy 

he should own up the longer he leaves it the worse it will get

----------


## Lennie

> awww I feel so bad for jake...poor guy 
> 
> he should own up the longer he leaves it the worse it will get


I know - its eating him away

Also once Jake confesses, he's gonna be scared coz alot of ppl will think that he was drunk coz last few weeks he has been drinking and kicking off, so in that sense it will be a downside for him to tell ppl that he wasnt drunk

----------


## diamond1

I read that calvin interogates jake so I assume he will and jack comes to jakes defence

----------


## Lennie

*The Sun Paper - TV Mag*

*HOLLYOAKS*  
Weekdays - Channel 4

GUILT-stricken Jake confesses to the police that he was the hit-and-run driver who killed Diane â and faces the wrath of her devastated family.

âJake feels so dreadful about what happened, that he has no choice but to own up,â explains Kevin Sacre, who plays him.

âHe knows that he had no chance of stopping when she stepped in front of him, but he should never have raced off from the scene. He will never forgive himself for doing that.â

The Valentines soon find out Jake killed their mum. Sonny picks up a brick to dole out some rough justice to Jake, but Calvin stops his younger brother. 

And thereâs another bitter clash at the funeral when Jake unwisely tries to pay his respects. 

Outraged at seeing his motherâs killer at the service, Sonny lands a venomous punch on Jake, forcing Jake to leave the funeral. 

However, Jake returns to Dianeâs grave after the ceremony to pay his respects in private.

----------


## Lennie

I am proud of him, that he goes to Diane's funeral and then also pays her a respect in private - i think this scene will be heart-breaking to see

----------


## Lennie

Saw both the Ch4 episode and E4 episode

I loved the ending of Ch4 episode, Kev's acting was brilliant especially the way he was shivering/quivering his lips while Craig was talking and the way he wanted to be physically sick, Frankie crying alos added effect to the scene

E4 episode was good, i can totally feel Jake's scaredness and his hurt  :Sad:

----------


## diamond1

> I am proud of him, that he goes to Diane's funeral and then also pays her a respect in private - i think this scene will be heart-breaking to see


 I totally agree with that -jakes been on a downer for so long why can I see a suicide attemp going to happen :Sad:

----------


## eastenders mad

does anyone know what he gets prison sentence i mean i think he will get more than 5years

----------


## Katy

i dont think it will be that much for the fact he pleaded guilty handed himself in etc but i dont think waiting around would do him any favours. I reckon about 2 years.

----------


## Lennie

Just watching yesterday's ch4 episode (as i recorded it)

I have to say i am surprised about J's attittude, especially the way he was egging Sonny to do something to Jake's mum.  :Mad:  
What got to me, is how Justin called Jake a pyscho and sick, and how he left a woman lying there, but wasnt that exactly what Justin was going to do last year with Macki being stabbed, he told Ali to run and he was going as well, but Ali had an accident so if Ali didnt have an accident Justin would have left Macki there dying  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I liked the way Jake just stood there while Sonny was going to throw a brick and then punched him, I think Jake wants to take everything the Valentines throw at him, to him its their right to do so  :Sad:

----------


## Lennie

*JAKE SPOILERS (DIGISPY)*

*14TH AUGUST - 18TH AUGUST 2006*



*Wednesday, August 16 2006* 
It's the day of Jake's hearing and Frankie is concerned at his desire to be punished. 


*Thursday, August 17 2006* 
It's A-Level results day and a nervous Craig is wondering what his future will hold. 
As Frankie, Jake and Jack celebrate, a guilty Craig toys with his conscience, wondering if he should reveal his real results. Sonny is angry at Calvin's inability to influence Jake's verdict.

----------


## Lennie

*SPOILERS: 21ST AUGUST - 25TH AUGUST 2006*
(I put these her coz i think its Jake she finds at her mum's grave, who else would go to Diane's grave apart from the family, i could only think of Jake)


*23rd August*
Calvin (Ricky Whittle) is exasperated by Sonny (Devon Anderson) and Sasha (Nathalie Emmanuel), who are desperate to believe in their dad. Sasha visits her mother's grave and is shocked by who she finds there. 

*25th August*
Sasha (Nathalie Emmanuel) is relieved to finally find someone she can talk to about her mother; but Calvin (Ricky Whittle) is livid about her choice of confidant.

----------


## Lennie

I hope it is Jake, i think it is a good thing, because he can learn about the woman he killed, and she can learn about the person behind the wheel (and decide for herself if she will forgive him or not), it will be good for them, might help them to move forward and probably find an understanding between them  :Cool:

----------


## Lennie

Saw Jake on Ch4 today, his acting was good today coz he had to look occupied with the hit and run which was on his mind which showed in his body language and on his face

Love the ending when he explained what happened to Frankie to Craig and how he put his arm around Craig - so sweet

Didnt watch the E4 episode  :Sad:

----------


## Lennie

> *SPOILERS: 21ST AUGUST - 25TH AUGUST 2006*
> (I put these her coz i think its Jake she finds at her mum's grave, who else would go to Diane's grave apart from the family, i could only think of Jake)
> 
> 
> *23rd August*
> Calvin (Ricky Whittle) is exasperated by Sonny (Devon Anderson) and Sasha (Nathalie Emmanuel), who are desperate to believe in their dad. Sasha visits her mother's grave and is shocked by who she finds there. 
> 
> *25th August*
> Sasha (Nathalie Emmanuel) is relieved to finally find someone she can talk to about her mother; but Calvin (Ricky Whittle) is livid about her choice of confidant.


It is Jake she confides in - according to spoilers after these -

*Spoilers - 28th Aug - 1st Sept*

*Mon 28th Aug*
Calvin (Ricky Whittle) is slightly shame-faced after attacking Jake (Kevin Sacre) yesterday, but he doesn't regret his actions. As Jake and Becca (Ali Bastian) share an emotional goodbye, Jake resigns himself to the fact that tomorrow he could be going away for a very long time.  

*Tues 29th August*
Jake's (Kevin Sacre) fate is decided as he stands trial for the death of Diane Valentine.  

*Weds 30th August*
Jake (Kevin Sacre) struggles with his guilt over the court's verdict as a relieved Frankie (Helen Pearson) does her best to reassure him it's all over and that he has to get on with his life. Jake makes an unwelcome visit to the Valentines, desperate to redeem himself. Sasha (Nathalie Emmanuel) forces her brothers to listen to what Jake has to say, but things are far from over. 

**************************************************  ********************************************

I am liking this Jake/Sasha confiding thing  :Smile: , i like the fact that she has found someone she can talk too and also Jake as as well - yes she is 15 but very mature for her age and especially in how she thinks, she doesnt flip or have teenage tantrums like Sonny has who compared to Sasha is immature, she's calm and talks about stuff - i have noticed that about Sasha, also if she can talk to Jake and give him time of the day then she is very mature and understanding.
It will be good for her to get to know Jake, coz he isnt a nasty or bad person etc

----------


## diamond1

I think after the trial and the on going family drama Jake needs to leave hollyoaks get a fresh start make some new friends get a new girlfriend and try and make sure he can get on with his life

----------


## Lennie

> I think after the trial and the on going family drama Jake needs to leave hollyoaks get a fresh start make some new friends get a new girlfriend and try and make sure he can get on with his life


Sounds like a typical soap exit lol

I dont think Jake will leave his family, its all he's got at the moment and also he cant run away from the Valentine's either, he's desperate to be punished by them, even the court outcome is shocking for him.

I think him bonding with Sasha can help him move a step forward  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

Look at Jake here   :EEK!:   :Sad:    - http://www.hollyoaks.com/img/episodes/540/medium.jpg
Calvin really went for him! (i am guessing its him judging by the spoilers)

----------


## Lennie

Just watched E4 - I did like the Jake/Sasha scenes, wasnt too much, just the right amount - wasnt forced or didnt seem uncomfortable which was good.

Good to see Sasha asking Jake why, and Jake telling Sasha, what he feels and why he goes to the grave.

----------


## Lennie

I do like this bonding between Jake/Sasha - they talked, he listened and Sasha felt comfortable with him, Its good that they are bonding, she will get to know him and find out he isnt a bad guy, a very nice and good guy, who just made a mistake and is desperately hurting and very sorry about.
It will be good for Jake as well, finding about Diane and so on and hopefully make him move forward in his life.

Do you something might happen between them??? - I dont think nothing will happen now, I do want to see a friendship between them and then i can see something happening but its possible in the future, coz she is very mature for her ( and girls tend to be maturer) and Jake probably feels like he is talking to an adult and she comes across as one.

I can understand why Calvin lashed out coz one he got the wrong end of the stick and assumed Jake was harassing Sasha and then giving her flowers, and two was he accidently killed his mum.

----------


## Lennie

TISCALI.co.uk 

*HOLLYOAKS*
The new students turn the tables on Joe when he attempts to win them round with a pub crawl, while Clare tries to make some money by stocking the Loft's bar with cheap vodka - but her cost-cutting has grave repercussions for one merry punter. This leads to a visit from the trading standards, and Max lying through his teeth to escape prosecution. Sparks fly when Clare confronts Warren about the suspect booze, and it's not long before the pair are in the throes of passion. Sophie tells Mel she's been getting silent phone calls, *and Justin and Jake are forced to intervene as Craig and Sonny square up to each other in the SU*. There's also some heat of a very different kind in Hollyoaks. An unwelcome visitor ambushes Nicole in the flat. It's Sam, and he demands she help him get revenge on those who collaborated to put him behind bars. The escapee's plan leads him to douse the Dog with petrol and threaten to set it alight if anybody in there moves - but the trapped drinkers' attempt to escape prompts him to put a flame to the fuel. While Clare plots her getaway, Russ rescues Nicole from her bonds *and Calvin helps the Deans get out from upstairs, nobody is sure who will survive the fire.*

----------


## Lennie

*Fair Game*
30 August 2006 



One Mr. Jake Dean faced a sentence of great magnitude last night, or so we thought. The defendant got no more than a two year suspended sentence. Was this fair?

*Screeching*
A month after Becca's exâhusband discovered the awful truth about his cheating wife, Jake jumped into a vehicle with his mind clouded by other things. 

As he screeched around a corner with a need for speed, Diane Valentine stepped out into the road not expecting the local gardener's van to head straight for her.

*Naive*
Nervous and naive, Jake fled the scene of the crime resisting to offer up any information to the police, in the fear he may go to prison. In a crisis of conscious, Jake turned himself in and waited, with us, for news on his sentence. 

Hit and run drivers are a common occurrence in the news. Often they have been let off the hook. Jake was no exception, which begs the question... do you think this was fair?

*Fate*
What do you think should have been Jake's fate? Was the judge making a clear and clever humanitarian decision on Jakes actions, or was it an obvious injustice to the Valentine family?

----------


## Lennie

I saw both of yesterdays episode

So glad to see Jake, i really like the way he feels so guilty and distraught not for himself but mainly for the Valentines, and what they have lost, i thought Jake's acting at the end was really good, i could feel his pain and the way he cried, i think Kevin did well here.

I also really like Sasha, she is very strong - she stands up to Sonny and tells him like it is and also Calvin - i like the way she is with Jake as well, when he came to see them at the end of E4 episode was good, she said to him 'to go now' not because she didnt want to see him, but coz of her family and how they will lash out - after she stood up to Jake, i was glad that she was willing to give him a chance and see what he wanted to say.

----------


## Lennie

www.kevinsacre.forumup.co.uk 

If you are a member on the - kevinsacre forum - can you go and fill the Intro Thread (question about yourselves) which is in the General Topic and also there some Hollyoaks questions on there as well   :Smile:  

Thanks    :Cool:

----------


## Lennie

*Inside soap for 'sneak peek at next week'*

Justin goes on the attack after seeing Becca in Jake's arms.

Which bubbly blonde asks Jake out on a dinner date?

*****

^ i think its Chantelle, i mean Carmel  :Big Grin:  lol , I do like her but not with Jake, i think they would be cute (sort of) but I donât see Jake with Carmel

----------


## Lennie

Jake looked great tonight, i loved how he was getting shy when Carmel was telling him he looks like Mr Darcy lol

Good thing was that he didnt seem that bothered with Becca around

Good to see he had a smile on his face

Justin is idiot, doesnt like it when someone lies to him but when he does it to someone, he cant take it

----------


## Lennie

*HOLLYOAKS
The Sun TV Guide*
Weekdays - C4

Becca has second thoughts about her engagement to Justin. And itâs thrown further into doubt when Justin sees her with her ex Jake and flies off the handle!

Beccaâs worries start when she discovers Justin used her credit card to buy her engagement ring. And at their first antenatal class, Becca finds Justinâs age a problem. 

âItâs embarrassing that heâs a schoolboy,â says Ali Bastian, who plays Becca. âThen Becca meets Jake, and Justin arrives and gets the wrong end of the stick.â Justin flies off the handle and Becca is left wondering how she ended up in such a mess.

----------

